# Eco rims



## polarisjoe (Apr 9, 2011)

Anyone have tricks on cleaning these rims? They are a pain to clean. What type of cleaning products do you use?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i have only washed my car once since i got it but im thinking of just waxing them with mothers carnuba wax soon....unless theres something better idk....


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I've also complained about the wheels before. Now I'm just using a wheel brush that will fit between the spokes with plain soap and water. I'm sure a good wheel cleaner would help though.


----------



## sync87 (Apr 17, 2011)

polarisjoe said:


> Anyone have tricks on cleaning these rims? They are a pain to clean. What type of cleaning products do you use?


I was thinking about building some kind of dip tank similar to the one used by C3PO in the original Star Wars movie.

Yeah, they are probably more of a PITA to clean than those on any car I can remember having. I can only imagine after a year or two, living through a winter, etc.

Personally, I'll probably shelve them and find a different set of 16" or 17" Cruze alloys. I'm not that concerned about the .25 MPG I might lose, and honestly I really am not a fan of the appearance of the Eco wheels anyway. I prefer a nice, simple, easy to clean design. The Eco wheels, despite their technical merits, are too busy and bling-bling shiny for me. To each their own.

Once upon a time, when I bought a new car, I used to take the wheels off and meticulously wax them on the inboard and outboard surfaces. This usually kept them cleaner longer, but unless you are going to repeat this once a year or so, probably a useless battle long term. These days, with a daughter, etc, I just don't have time for anal retentive stuff like that.

An occasional high pressure powerwash and throrough cleaning with some time invested will probably keep them nice. An idea just occurred to me--check out the Griot's Garage catalog. Google them. They usually have all kinds of neat cleaning supplies because the founder is OCD with keeping his cars clean.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I personally think the Eco rims are the nicest ones they offer but that's just my opinion


----------



## Seth (Feb 19, 2011)

Isn't this what your kids are for?
"No dinner until I can see my reflection in my rims!"


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I just wash them by hand with soap and water....my problem is I haven't found anything to get the scratches out of the finish...I can get them wicked shinny but up close you can see scratches in them...still looking for a product to fix that problem


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...wash & wax just like the body.
> 
> ...use a large-version of a soft-bristled toothbrush to clean the spokes.


 
I completely agree.



cruzeman said:


> I personally think the Eco rims are the nicest ones they offer but that's just my opinion


I'm not really sure how i feel about their looks but the fact they are the only Cruze to come with forged wheels is a really big deal to me. As much as i'd like to buy a set of aftermarket wheels that look better i can't bring myself to do it with any cast wheels. Any cast wheel would probably be lower quality, weaker and heavier. The average forged wheel will cost about $450 per wheel, add in the cost of good tires and you're looking at $2500. Too much for just a daily driver on my budget...


----------



## erlindbl (Apr 12, 2011)

Soap water and wax. Whatever you do don't try chrome polisher on them. I actually don't find them that bad to clean. You can get your fingers all the way around the spokes.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, these will be probably my most challenging rims to clean, while my wife's Legacy are the easiest I've had. That little "channel" behind the spokes is an interesting feature that I'll want to clean too.


----------



## Leo (Mar 17, 2011)

I like the looks but I knew right off the dealer lot they were going to be hard to clean. Any wheel that has a lot of spokes will be hard to clean. My Uplander has 4 large spokes so there lots of room to my hand in between with a cleaning pad. I haven't tried it yet but maybe getting a long narrow cleaning brush like you would use for cleaning drinking glasses.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

they are not hard at all to clean they just take alittle more time because of the spokes but probably the easiest wheel i have ever had to make look new again...


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

They aren't so bad. I purchased Meguiar's Hot Rims all wheel cleaner, with a soft bristled brush, and it works great. I just be sure to let it sit and do its thing before cleaning it all up with the brush. I do them before I do the actual tires.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have had a lot of cars and these rims are just like any other rim that has a glossy finish. Unless you go to a good car wash that has a wheel scrubber you will have to walk around your car with a towel and just wipe them down after you get out of the wash. 

This is the same for any kind of gloss finish rim and is not specific to the eco rims. 

Because of the mirror finish the haze left behind is more noticeable compared to regular alloys.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

im thinking of trying mothers billet for my eco rims. it looks like it is made for forged rims. anyone know anything about this product? Mothers® Billet Metal Polish


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> im thinking of trying mothers billet for my eco rims. it looks like it is made for forged rims. anyone know anything about this product? Mothers® Billet Metal Polish


Don’t use any sort of metal polish on your wheels, it can damage the finish. Metal polish will have an abrasive in it made to cut into the surface and remove oxidation from metal but your wheels are clear coated so they need to be treated just like a painted surface.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...GM clear coats the rims just like the body paint...so, using metal polish will "rub-off" that clear coat and cause a "mottled-looking" appearance.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes metal polish won't work...but what I do need to find is a product that does work well with the clear coat to remove scratches!!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i also have noticed the rims have fine scratches in them in areas and are not as shiny in certain areas... o well, i thought i found the dream cleaner...next.......


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

WHITECO said:


> Yes metal polish won't work...but what I do need to find is a *product* that does work well with the *clear coat* to remove scratches!!


..._more_ clear coat?


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ..._more_ clear coat?


 
Clearcoat is treated the same as the rest of the car...you wouldn't cover your car with more clearcoat to get rid of scratches you just polish it.

I just haven't found a product yet that has worked to remove the scratches yet...the next one I am going to try is probably Scratchx and see if that works.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

whiteco, im assuming your wheels came with the same scratches that mine came with?? i wonder why they came this way


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> whiteco, im assuming your wheels came with the same scratches that mine came with?? i wonder why they came this way


There is machine marks under the clearcoat, those you won't be able to get rid of...my rims have more like swirl marks that appear to be in the clearcoat as well as the machine marks, which I think I put the swirl marks there when I cleaned them....

but I would really like to confirm, to see if all the rims have the same swirl marks so I can stop losing my mind on trying to get rid of the them.....I guess I just assumed that the rims could be made to have a mirror finish with no swirl marks....but I could be wrong

someone please help my insanity!!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i dont see swirls, just scratches in the hard to reach places


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> i dont see swirls, just scratches in the hard to reach places


hmmm....doesn't sound like my problem, I think I scratched mine when I took the powerball to them....kinda sucks  there are swirls right in the center part of the rim on mine and on the spokes as well.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I only have hand waxed mine . I did notice scratches on them from the first day I brought the car home. Sounds like your problem is worse from the power buffing. We may just have to live with it. I wi keep my eyes open for a product that can fix it though.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> I only have hand waxed mine . I did notice scratches on them from the first day I brought the car home. Sounds like your problem is worse from the power buffing. We may just have to live with it. I wi keep my eyes open for a product that can fix it though.


 
I am thinking scratchx will do the trick...at least I am hoping....but really in the end...when they are clean they shine like crazy so it is just me be anal about some little scratches that you can see up close.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Funny thing, I just ordered the mothers version to scratchx today so we will soon find out!


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Funny thing, I just ordered the mothers version to scratchx today so we will soon find out!


Sweet....Let me know how it turns out....I was looking for that Mothers stuff....but you can only order it online correct??


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i actually cancelled my order for the mothers product because it was going to take weeks to get. i ordered the 3m scratch remover product instead, it has some good reviews on amazon.com. the main reason im ordering this to begin with is my car came with 2 areas of light scratches that they covered up when i bought car but have since reappeared, but also going to try on the rims


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> i actually cancelled my order for the mothers product because it was going to take weeks to get. i ordered the 3m scratch remover product instead, it has some good reviews on amazon.com. the main reason im ordering this to begin with is my car came with 2 areas of light scratches that they covered up when i bought car but have since reappeared, but also going to try on the rims


I think any scratch remover should do the trick...keep me updated as I am very interested in how it turns out.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

be careful guys, scratch remover has to be a type of compound/polish and you may dull the entire area you work on. Go light and slow at first. As someone said, the problem is at the clearcoat first even if it went thru the metal. It really all depends on how deep it went into the clearcoat. If it didn t go all the way thru you may be able to save it.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

cerbomark said:


> be careful guys, scratch remover has to be a type of compound/polish and you may dull the entire area you work on. Go light and slow at first. As someone said, *the problem is at the clearcoat first even if it went thru the metal*. It really all depends on how deep it went into the clearcoat. If it didn t go all the way thru you may be able to save it.


...that was what I was trying to get across.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i will definitely go nice and easy on the areas of the paint, which i will follow with polish and then good ole carnubaaa


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

good luck and post a pics or two. Before and after.. even if it doesn t work its good info...


----------



## drumrolfe (May 10, 2011)

I've had a set of wheels from another automobile manufacturer where the finish was compromised causing it to get striated in circles around the wheel (looking like it had met curb). How likely will these forged wheels experience this type of corrosion and is there a product to use which can help prevent that?

I know these are different types of wheels, but here is an example of the corrosion.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

whiteco, got the 3m scratch remover... tried on a section of the paint that had fine white colored scratches...dont know if it helped but i know there are more super fine scratches in it now thanks to 3m!!!!! i went nice and easy.... not going to attempt on wheels...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...solution: remove _original _clearcoat; polish bare metal; clean thoroughly; _re_apply _new_ clearcoat.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> whiteco, got the 3m scratch remover... tried on a section of the paint that had fine white colored scratches...dont know if it helped but i know there are more super fine scratches in it now thanks to 3m!!!!! i went nice and easy.... not going to attempt on wheels...


 
That is terrible news...I know those scratch remover polishes can be quite abrasive....I guess I am going to live with the scratches....I actually only notice them when my face is right at the wheel...so I am thinking I am going to relax my anal tendencies on the wheels as they will probably never be perfect


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

This is one of my first thoughts when I looked at the ECO rims. I thought, they're going to be a pain in the butt to clean, being 15 spokes an all. The info on this thread should help me.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Little bit of a pain to clean but nothing beats its looks if u see one drive by at slow speeds ! Turns heads


----------



## jcb22 (May 9, 2011)

Does anyone know if meguiars aluminum wheel cleaner would work well on the eco rims? Will it wipe off the clear coat?


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

jcb22 said:


> Does anyone know if meguiars aluminum wheel cleaner would work well on the eco rims? Will it wipe off the clear coat?


and i quote...


Skilz10179 said:


> Don’t use any sort of metal polish on your wheels, it can damage the finish. Metal polish will have an abrasive in it made to cut into the surface and remove oxidation from metal but your wheels are clear coated so they need to be treated just like a painted surface.


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

jcb22 said:


> Does anyone know if meguiars aluminum wheel cleaner would work well on the eco rims? Will it wipe off the clear coat?





Skilz10179 said:


> and i quote...
> 
> _Don’t use any sort of metal polish on your wheels, it can damage the finish. Metal polish will have an abrasive in it made to cut into the surface and remove oxidation from metal but your wheels are clear coated so they need to be treated just like a painted surface._



But your post (Skilz) makes no sense to the question. The product the question is about (Aluminum wheel cleaner) is not a polish.

From what I read on Meguire's site and other car detailing sites it should be fine. I've been using it for a few months on mine without issue (to date).


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

rlhammon said:


> But your post (Skilz) makes no sense to the question. The product the question is about (Aluminum wheel cleaner) is not a polish.
> 
> From what I read on Meguire's site and other car detailing sites it should be fine. I've been using it for a few months on mine without issue (to date).


Any sort of metal cleaner should not be used on a painted surface. If you wash the car and wheels regularly you shouldn't need to use any harsh chemicals on the wheels.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

eco rims only need wash and wax like you do your car...


----------

